

What are the Odds?  Debunking the 9lb 9oz 9/9/09 9:09 Baby - robertjmoore
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2009/09/14/what-are-the-odds-debunking-the-090909-babies/
Author calculates the odds of this apparent phenomenon and concludes that someone must be cheating in the game of life.
======
stuff4ben
the 10/10/10 baby would be cool to have if you're a computer and sci-fi geek
(and what are the odds of that not being true). 101010=answer to everything!

